# United way



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Who won, and what did it take to win?


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

GLBC was well represented with members taking first on both lakes. Mike Bolevich won on Pine with over 17lbs and Tom Rolland took first on Evans & Overall. Can't remember exactly what he had but was over 17lbs and he had big bass which was little over 5lb. 
Great day, great cause, great fun! 
Great job and congrats to both Mike & Tom!


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Way to go GLBC!!!


----------



## Fishin_Joe (Mar 7, 2008)

I ended up 3rd on Evans with 14.6 lbs. The day was deffinately not a slug fest like i thought it was going to be. I absolutely love this event. Good people helping out a great cause! Hats off to the event staff, they do a great job every year.


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

I was 12th on Pine with 13.82 and yes it is a great event this was my 2nd year and hope to make the trip many more times I hope everyone got the fridays card and the Gander bucks it feels good to help with such a good cause and great event


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I ended up 5th on Evans with 13.51lbs. My 'amature' said he had the greatest fishing trip of his life and thats what this event is all about. I hope to do it again next year


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My first year and loved it!!! 

I got to fish with a darling of a young lady who laid with it ALL day cast for cast.

She never peed... and I never farted all day,we were just waitn' for those 5lbrs I heard so much about!

Looking forward to next year!!!

nip


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I finished out of the top ten on Pine, but the fishing was great none the less. This was my second year with this event and I hope to participate in every year coming. The kids that come out always have alot of fun and the people are great! It definetely a win-win event for a good cause! A big thanks to all that helped out behind the scenes that make this event possible, we couldn't do it without ya!


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Nip, Evans could give up a 28lb sack and I know you are a good enough stick to make it happen if anyone can so you had me going for a little bit on Sat. My partner(who was in his first tournament ever) had to hit the road and I talked to him on his way home & he asked what it took to win. I told him 17lb. He asked about the guy in the fancy shirt who said he had 28lbs. Don't worry I was able to explain to him how your fish shrunk in the livewell


----------



## BassJack (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to ALL of our pro-am competitors in the 10th annual O'Charley's Bass Classic May 30 at Evans and Pine lakes near Youngstown. As others have noted here, the event was a great success. To date, we have raised some $130,000 for the Youngstown/Mahoning Valley United Way. Needless to say, many people around Youngstown now know that bass tournament anglers really care about their communities. 

Tom Rolland and Chris Aman won Evans and had overall heaviest weight at 17.89 pounds. Mike Bolevich and Russ Werner won Pine with 17.81 pounds. Three pro-am teams at Pine topped 17 pounds. Almost all of the 50 boats scored limit catches. Crazy weights for Ohio waters! 

The field this year included Joe Thomas of the Browns, fishing with D'Arcy Egan; and Daniel Sepulveda of the Steelers, fishing with Joe Harbert. For the record, the Steelers edged the Browns 11.93 pounds to 11.61 pounds, but Joe had the biggest amateur bass on Evans at 4.29 pounds. Great day for a great cause with great competitors on two great lakes. Watch for news about the 2010 O'Charley's Bass Classic.


----------

